# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  'Casualty' move from Bristol is sad, says Derek Thompson

## alan45

Casualty actor Derek Thompson has revealed that he is "sad" to be leaving Bristol for Cardiff.

The actor, who has played Charlie Fairhead in the medical soap since 1986, blamed "BBC bureaucracy" for the move, which was confirmed back in March 2009.

On the last day of filming in Bristol, Thompson thanked fans for their campaign to keep production in the city, but said that the chances of the BBC changing its decision was like "throwing a snowball into a furnace".

"I'm still sad it's leaving Bristol, not just because it's convenient for me but because it's meant a lot to Bristol over the years," he told the Evening Post. "Bristol is losing out.

"My first thought was that it was like moving Taggart to Birmingham â how are they going to move Casualty to Cardiff?

"That's a product of BBC bureaucracy that's never been explained, and that I'm not at all sympathetic with."

A 'Keep Casualty in Bristol' campaign was launched in May 2008 once rumours surfaced about a possible move.

On the campaign, Thompson said: "I'd say well done for trying - I was one of you. I raised my voice, I got out on the streets handing out leaflets. But it was like throwing a snowball into a furnace.

"This day and age people are apathetic so it shows the notion of ownership people in Bristol had - they would only do that if they cared."

Speaking about his fond memories of filming in Bristol, he added: "Charlie was driving over the suspension bridge in a little yellow Beetle - I remember thinking it was like Noddy goes to hospital.

"It was really lovely getting up there in the early hours of the morning and very exciting coming to Bristol."

The cast and crew marked the last day of filming with a 25th anniversary cake and the return of various past cast members.

Johnathan Young, executive producer, said: "There have been mixed feelings, a degree of sadness but people have got used to the idea of the move. Viewers shouldn't notice the difference. The show is set in Holby, not in Bristol. One of the smart things they did was create a city that could be anywhere in England."

----------

